# AA Battery got washed with DD's clothes in laundry, are the clothes safe?



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

Some how one of those Enegergizer AA batteried got into the washing machine and I discovered it after I was taking the clothes out to dry them. I removed the battery and am running the washing machine again with the clothes. Do you know if the clothes should be safe to wear? It was a big load of my daughter's clothes.


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

I would call the poision control center and see what they can tell you:
1-800-222-1222


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks. I just called and I was told to wash the clothes a couple times, and they should be safe and that the problem is that the alkaline in the battery can cause a burn, but after washing the clothes a few times, it should get out and be safe to wear.


----------

